# Nvidia problem after update



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 25, 2010)

Yestarday I made update of ports tree and I had an update for my nvidia driver.
After update my Nvidia is not working any more.
I take this error:

```
NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory)
[...]
giving up
xinit: No such file or directory (errno2): unable to connect to X server
xinit: No such process (errno3): Server error.
```

On /dev, nvidiactl don't exist

I use Freebsd's AGP

My loader.conf

```
agp_load=yes
nvidia_load=yes
```

My xorg.conf

```
Option "NvAGP" "2"
```

For nvidia flags i have:

```
ACPI_PM
LINUX
WBINDVD
```
And i built the driver:

```
make WITH_FREEBSD_AGP=yes install clean
```

Xorg.log give me this:

```
Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages and consult the NVIDIA README for details
(EE) NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
(II) UnloadModule: "fb"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

Also on device.hints i have:

```
hint.agp.0.disabled="1"
```
(Not sure what this do)

I dont know what i am doing wrong.
I use freebsd 8 amd64 and nvidia 195.36.15_1


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2010)

You've built the nvidia driver with support for the FreeBSD AGP driver but the device.hints turns AGP off.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 26, 2010)

I removed this line:

```
hint.agp.0.disabled="1"
```
And I reboot it again.
But also the same result


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2010)

Did you look at [cmd=]less +/20100924 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd] before you started? May be unrelated, but you'll need a correct installation before anything else.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 26, 2010)

> Did you look at [cmd=]less +/20100924 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd] before you started? May be unrelated, but you'll need a correct installation before anything else.


Yeap  And I understood what exactly UPDATING is 
I read it (not all). Until 2500~ line and I tried to fix some errors.
Also I tried to load nvidia and I get this:

```
KLD nvidia.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
kldload: can't load nvidia: Exec format error
```


----------



## jasmine (Sep 26, 2010)

`version mismatch' is usually due to out of sync kernel sources. Either install the sources you've built current kernel or update it together with nvidia-driver.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 26, 2010)

> `version mismatch' is usually due to out of sync kernel sources. Either install the sources you've built current kernel or update it together with nvidia-driver.


That measn to rebuild all packges on my system and kernel too?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2010)

No, just the kernel and base (if it's not in sync with the kernel).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an error when i tried to compile base.
I guess is better to open a new thread for that.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 27, 2010)

Definitely something is wrong with nvidia driver.
I made a fresh install.
I install all sources.
I upgrade to 8.1-RC2
I made ports update.
I install only sudo, bash, windowmaker, xorg-minimal & nvidia driver.
I rebuild base & kernel (generic).
I get the same error!


----------



## jasmine (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you reboot after rebuilding kernel?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok. Worked. I haven't sleep all night so I was so tired and I forgot to set nvidia on loader.conf.
Now is working 
Thanks


----------

